# suprapubic pain - would be appreciated!



## Mrutkowski18 (Jun 27, 2013)

A female having suprapubic pain..
Would you code 789.09 (other abdominal pain) OR 625.9 (pelvic pain) ???
Any help would be appreciated!


----------



## alysn1drlnd (Jun 28, 2013)

I've always done 625.9 especially if the provider did any type of GYN related procedures...


----------

